# My new off-camera lighting blog



## Strobist (Apr 3, 2006)

Hello, all-

I am a staff photojournalist at an East coast metro daily and I have been working on a lighting blog called Strobist. 

If any of you are interested in learning off-camera, small strobe techniques I would appreciate any feedback you might have to offer. 

I am a photojournalist, not a web designer. So it is mostly about content and techniques, not bells and whistles.

I have been working on it for about a month, but I am just now opening it to the public.

I would love to know your thoughts, whether you think I am on the right track or not!

Thanks,

David

Full URL: http://www.strobist.blogspot.com


----------



## fotogenik (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice shots and interesting project however, there is a screwup in the source code for the columns of the blog itself.  I had this same problem on my blog when I was using blogspot and I had to redo the template to fix the problem and then go back and re-edit my customizations.


----------



## Rob (Apr 4, 2006)

It's very good. I've read all your articles and I'll pop back and look for more! I couldn't see any formatting errors with the blog.

Rob


----------



## Strobist (Apr 10, 2006)

Rashadan-

For some reason, it is acting weird with Macs and IE. Is that the case with you? (Tahnks)

Rob-

Thanks - I am in the process of adding a lot of stuff. Hope you enjoy.

-D


----------

